# Does my 125 gallon stocking sound like a good plan?



## scarhbar (Feb 17, 2011)

-1 Tiger Oscar (12"-16")
-1 Geophagus surinamensis or alifrontis (9"-12")
-4/5 Gymnogeophagus (4"-6")
-1 Senegal Bichir (9"-12")
-1 Peacock Eel (6"-12")

The Tiger Oscar and the larger Geophagus are the cenerpieces of my tank. I bet some agression will be between them. The little Gymnogeophagus school somewhat, and sort of act as dithers for the 2 Large fish. They are also a little more stocky and plump than most 4"-6" fish, so I don't think they Oscar (or any other fish) would try eating them. The Eel and Bichir are just really cool, and make cool additions to the tank. I think there could be a little problem with the bichir fighting with the eel, but other than that, not any problems with them.

The bottom of the tank has sand, and has lots of terracotta pots, and birck caves. Theres also a big piece of driftwood in the middle of the tank, with other smaller pieces throughout the tank.

Since most Geophagus produce less waste, than most other SA/CA cichlids, I think that they don't put out too much bio load, and my tank can handle all these fish. I have lots of filtration so don't worry about that  but it is most aggression I am worried about. I know geophagus make good tank mates with Oscars, but how about with each other?? Will the big one always chase the little ones, are do they like same species?? Please help!


----------



## adam79 (Jun 27, 2007)

Generally, most geophagus are better served in groups. Both species in your list are too large to be kept this way in a 125. I'm not sure what your reasoining is behind geos producing less waste. All fish eat and poop. The more they eat the more they poop. The one advantage is that geos sift through the substrate, eating bits of otherwise wasted food. This would be a benifit in a tank with a messy oscar. There are some smaller geos that could work, but I would make sure they were grown out before adding an oscar.

Gymnogeophagus, usually need a few months of the year in cooler waters. The temperature would depend on the exact species, but would not be favorable to the other fish in your tank.

As for the eel and bicher, I would make sure they were well grown before adding an oscar.


----------



## scarhbar (Feb 17, 2011)

Sorry, I meant less waste producing in terms or my oscar. I bet a gymnogeophagus produces 1/4 less waste at least! Ha.

And how low of temps are you talking about?


----------



## Flyfisher (Jan 5, 2010)

Hi
What dimensions is this tank?
I wouldn't take one Geo on it's own, and the point raised about Gymnos is true. They're from a very different climate and their warmer months should be 21-24c, so 3 to 4 months of the year they should be dropped down to the high teens from these temps. Not good for Oscar and Geos, who would be ok at 25, 26 but do better at 27, 28.

If it were me, and I personally don't like Oscars. But if you really want one I'd add one small Oscar to a group of young Geos, and I'd steer clear of a true Altifrons as it's probably too large for the tank. So get a group of aff altifrons or choose another Geo that max out smaller and would allow you to keep a group of 5 minimum.
I don't know much about the other fish you like im afraid, but a nice group of Geos and an Oscar once they're all adult is more than enough for this tank size. Good filtration or not.

That's me, but hey it's all good and it's your tank. You can always pull some out and sell on if it's not working.

Cheers

Gavin


----------



## scarhbar (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks! I actually kinda decided that I didn't want to do the Gymnos :/ My LFS could only get me three and I don't wanna order online 

So what about Surinamensis? They stay a little smaller than Alifrontis, and I heard they don't need the whole group thing as much? Maybe just one of those and my baby Oscar?

I know the answer I'll probably get is "just wait till you can do a geophagus tank by itself" or "you need a larger tank"  oh well  I'm only 17, so I've got another 80 years to keep in the hobby 

Maybe just do
-2 Oscars (1 Albino + 1 Tiger)
-6/7 Silver Dollars
-1 Bichir
-1 Peacock Eel

Ugh not sure :/ I just don't want my tank full of fighting fish, but cichlids are the best! hmm I need some unique Oscar tankmates, that are non cichlid


----------



## adam79 (Jun 27, 2007)

scarhbar said:


> I know the answer I'll probably get is "just wait till you can do a geophagus tank by itself" or "you need a larger tank"  oh well  I'm only 17, so I've got another 80 years to keep in the hobby
> 
> Maybe just do
> -2 Oscars (1 Albino + 1 Tiger)
> ...


Did a gypsy tell you you were going to live to 97? :lol: Two oscars could potentially end up in a disaster. Especially, since it isn't possible(as far as I know) to sex them without venting. For a single Geo, I would go with 'Geophagus' brasiliensis. There are other good choices for oscar tank mates. Severums are a great choice and are easy to fall in love with.


----------



## scarhbar (Feb 17, 2011)

Ya? Well I may just put the JD in contrary to what I said :/

1 Oscar
1 JD
1 Bichir
1 Eel
6 Silver Dollars

I know I am at my limit there, but I really wish I could add a severum or Convict to the mix :/ oh well, I am happy with this  and yes, the gypsy also tells me things...about you


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

Take a larger bichir, maybe P. ornatipinnis and cut out the eel.


----------



## scarhbar (Feb 17, 2011)

Darkside said:


> Take a larger bichir, maybe P. ornatipinnis and cut out the eel.


you think maybe I could keep the same bichir, and get a smaller cichlid, like a Convict instead? I don't really have any variety when it comes to bichirs out here.


----------



## Flyfisher (Jan 5, 2010)

Decisions, decisions. Silver dollars are great tankmates for many cichlids. Why do you want an Oscar at all?? Why don't you start with the dollars and some Geos, then when they've grown some think about what to add from the others you've mentioned.

Surinamensis are almost impossible to find. Many shops and importers label Geos as this but they never are. Geo ID is a minefield of mistakes and if a shop has some it's best to snap some shots put them up on here and let folk help to ID them before you purchase.
I'd be tempted to go with Geo Tapajos redhead if you have them available. These don't grow larger than 6inches and theyre stunning and fascinating fish.

I know you have the fascination for all these single fish of many species in one tank right now, but you will enjoy and learn more by for example putting two groups in, dollars and smaller Geos.

As the gypsy said, you have another 80 years to keep other things


----------



## scarhbar (Feb 17, 2011)

Ohh! Sorry I forgot to mention that I already have one Oscar! Sorry! I just find them...amazing! I think I will do a Geophagus tank next! At the moment, I don't have a tank large enough, and I just got the 125, so I wont be getting another big one for a while


----------



## Flyfisher (Jan 5, 2010)

Ah ok, then the dollars will be a great addition to this tank.
See if you can create alot of wood in the tank with as little as possible hitting the sand, like a tooth obstacle course. Dollars look amazing swimming in and out of all this.
And don't settle for the first dollars you see, the various myleus and metynnis and mylosomma are all interesting.
Best of luck on the eel and others decision 

What's the tank dimensions??????


----------



## scarhbar (Feb 17, 2011)

what do you mean by having little wood touching the sand? and what is a tooth obstacle course?  never heard of it!
you think maybe I could add a convict to that mix? I think that would look awesome! 
but possibly over crowded? idk :/

and the dimensions are 72x18x22


----------



## Flyfisher (Jan 5, 2010)

That was meant to be 'rooty Obstacle course' 
So if you imagine lots of roots going into the sand with the majority of the wood being then in mid water. Instead of having a chunk of wood lying on the sand with a few branches sticking up.

Convict!? Naaah! Too much going on in there already.

Gavin


----------

